# The face of a brutal killer...



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Ernie brought home his first mouse today, dead. 

I don't know when my cute little mitten turned into a brutal killer, but I've told him he's gone off the rails. 

It's hard to scold, I get that it's their nature. And he looked so sad that his toy no longer worked - he kept trying to make it run and jump


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

make sure he does not get to be a serial killer!! lol
he is so cute!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I couldn't possibly scold Ernie...he's soooo adorable!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

He's definitely our wild child. His brother has a panic attack when he can't find him, as do we all.


----------



## Emma32 (Jan 22, 2011)

My Charlie brings things home too, mostly alive though. Let me tell you, mice are impossible to catch!
Ernie has an adorable face by the way


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Aww, such a cutie


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

The cute little fuzzy faces that we all love are the last thing seen, _the very face of death_, to their victims. It's funny to us...I suppose not so much to the mice and stuff.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

the joy of having indoor cats. no... hmmm...... presents. or, meals? offerings? lol. What is there intention when they do that and bring it to you?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Run for your lives!!

Heh, very cute kitten!

My cat brings in mice sometimes. Always _alive_. Just be glad yours was dead, it can take hours to catch them, if you ever manage to find them!

Hint: Place a box along a wall, they run along the walls.


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh he's adorable!! 
I love my barn cats, they take care of the mouse/rat problem. Infact Pixel is the BEST mouser I've seen...I opened up my barrel of oats and stuck my hand in there to grab out a can of oats for the horse and OMG I screamed dropped the can slammed the lid on the container cuz a darn mouse was in there...Pixel....had PERFECT timing she walked past me and I looked at her, looked at the container,  I grabbed her up really quick before she took off and put her in the barrel and held the lid on until I heard her stop going around and around. I peeked in there and saw she had the mouse in her mouth so I lifted the lid she hopped out and walked off with a content look on her face...carrying her dead mouse.  

Now the other cats, Tink (who use to be a good mouser till she got sick) and Mel will bring me their catches and lay them infront of my milk stand for me. It's always a nice surprise for the morning milkings...lol silly cats. Taffy is "in training" at the moment. She's going to be just like Pixel. Tink was a darn good mouser until she was sick a few years ago.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Ernie brought home his first mouse today, dead.
> 
> I don't know when my cute little mitten turned into a brutal killer, but I've told him he's gone off the rails.
> 
> It's hard to scold, I get that it's their nature. And he looked so sad that his toy no longer worked - he kept trying to make it run and jump


 
Awwwwwwwwww:love2 Ernie is soooo cute! Impossible not to forgive him for being a little killer..haha  This pic would be cute with one of those frames with a caption that says, "Iz neva kills no mouses" rofl


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

honest officer, I was just sitting in the garden, minding my own, when dis mouse jumped right into my mouth, he had to be depressed and suicidal,thats all I can figure.. I had to show somebody.. if I would have left the poor little thing there I would have blamed for sure.. its all a conspirecy I tell you..


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

tghsmith said:


> honest officer, i was just sitting in the garden, minding my own, when dis mouse jumped right into my mouth, he had to be depressed and suicidal,thats all i can figure.. I had to show somebody.. If i would have left the poor little thing there i would have blamed for sure.. Its all a conspirecy i tell you..


 
lol!


----------



## MyPancakes (Jan 12, 2011)

He is way too cute!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

What's worse than an earthworm? HALF an earthworm stuck to belly-fur. Ugh. Love the little kitty-beasts, but... they can be vile little brats at times


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

The odd couple. One loved murder; the other hated it. "Im tellin ya one mor tim. don bring it hom!"


----------



## Quartermutt (Jun 23, 2010)

If a cat is going to bring me 'presents', I REALLY prefer dead over alive. Alive is so much harder to catch again after they are in the house. I will, however, take alive over half a mouse in the door of my bedroom at the buttcrack of dawn when I'm barefoot.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Our mightiest hunter, Midnight, always somehow knew when we were having company. So he never came empty-handed. oops. The worst was a snake he carried in. Or maybe it was the preg mouse he performed a c-section on on the porch. Does he look evil?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Awww. He is so cute - any kitty with a face that cute could never do anything wrong. :lol:


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hahaha, that's so funny! The whole thread is too funny!  Just praise him and tell him what a good job he did. Mine caught one IN the house, I was glad!!!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I had a male and female cat when I was a teenager. The male always used to bring in kills - birds, mice, moles - and be really really proud of himself. Until we caught the female bringing them from the field, and being mugged by the male. He was a big orange thing, no tail, like a basketball with ears - and so lazy  When my girl passed away from a kidney tumour, we had no more presents...


----------

